# حساب كمية السائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي



## مصطفى ميلان (27 يوليو 2012)

حساب كمية السائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي كما يحسب الصرفيات المصروفة لمادة كاسر الاستحلاب او اي سائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي وذلك بادخال مستوى السائل بين فترتين وعدد البراميل المضافةكما يحسب الجرعة ( جرعة كاسر الاستحلاب المستخدمة في عازلات النفط )الرابطDOSE.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - mstafa milan


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (1 أغسطس 2012)

عذرا هذا الرابط الصحيحDOSE.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - mstafa milan


----------



## خليل الادريسي (1 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. HaM (28 مايو 2014)

عذرا اخي 
الملف حالينا غير موجود ممكن ترفعة مرة اخري 
او ترسله على ايميلي الخاص 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ملاحظات المشرف: 
يمنع منعاً باتاً وضع البريد الألكتروني وفقاً لقوانين الموقع


----------

